# The Strange Magic of: Humble Pie



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

We've enjoyed our excursions back into the late '60s with Jefferson Airplane and Janis, and the very early '70s with The Who. Let's return again to that high-energy period of rapid flux with Humble Pie, the creation of former Small Faces member Steve Marriott. Peter Frampton was a member for a while, before striking out on a successful but short-lived solo career. Humble Pie offered a frenzied, exuberant stage performance, captured here in their classic _I Don't Need No Doctor_, but their list of great songs includes wonderful gems like 30 Days in the Hole, Hot and Nasty, I Can't Stand the Rain, Black Coffee, Stone Cold Fever. I think of the UK's Humble Pie as, in some ways, being on a parallel track with the USA's The Rascals, and both groups leaving a legacy of memorable rock and pop.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I liked the stripped-back feel to their first two albums but they will be always be remembered for the heavier direction they took culminating in the live _Rockin' the Fillmore_ albums of 1971. Some of their live renditions did go on a bit but that was the 70s for you. Credit should go to Steve Marriott for his improving guitar work - he admitted that when the Small Faces formed he 'could barely play a note' but here he is five or six years later trading licks with Frampton. Despite Marriott and Frampton's songwriting abilities the band may have relied on cover material a little too much but they often put a good spin on it.

I remember hearing a King Biscuit live album of HP from 1973 and they still had it (Dave Clempson was as good a replacement for Frampton as they could have hoped for) but their last two studio albums from 1974-75 before their first split, _Thunderbox_ and _Street Rats_, were the efforts of a burnt-out band alarmingly falling from grace. The two albums they released on reforming in 1979 were pretty ropey as well but that's not what they should be remembered for - when they were firing on all cylinders in their early 70s heyday they were one hell of a band.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I’ll have to get my old lp, Rockin the Fillmore out now and give it a spin


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I love Humble Pie.

Unfortunately I think they went downhill after Eat It but that still leaves plenty to like.

I bought Rock On in 1971 totally on spec. Loved them ever since.

I think that Frampton made a better foil for Marriott than Clempson but that's just me.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Speaking of Peter Frampton, here's his _Baby I Love Your Way_, which is an old favorite pop love song of mine. The thing I do find most interesting about this video is Frampton's close resemblance to Suzi Quatro--they could be twins separated at birth...


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I like Frampton's first solo album, Wind Of Change.

Here's his version of Jumping Jack Flash:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Most excellent!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I played my 8-track tape of Rocking the Filmore to death when I was about 17 years old.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> I like Frampton's first solo album, Wind Of Change.
> 
> Here's his version of Jumping Jack Flash:


Wind of Change is a solid album, possibly better than Frampton's Camel. I think his cover of _Jumpin' Jack Flash_ is a great tune. Not on this album, but he also does a great cover of _While My Guitar Gently Weeps_.

On this album is possibly my favorite Frampton song, The Lodger. Take a listen, if you like.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Must say I liked Humble Pie but the Small Faces were much better shame they ended as they did.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Another big helping of Humble Pie, Live. No imagery this time, just the audio, but it's enough to give me a _Stone Cold Fever..._


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

When I was in my later teens I got ahold of an 8-track tape of Rockin' the Fillmore and just about wore it out. Great album, but I never explored them beyond that album.


EDIT: Oh ha ha, I see it is an old thread and I already said about the same thing several posts up a year ago.:lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Fritz Kobus said:


> When I was in my later teens I got ahold of an 8-track tape of Rockin' the Fillmore and just about wore it out. Great album, but I never explored them beyond that album.


Then you are missing a whole load of treats. I recommend Rock On and its predecessor (Humble Pie) for starters.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

What they did with Dr John's "Walk on Gilded Splinters" for me was magical - long, but magical.
I feel Performance coming out for an airing over the weekend.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Peter Frampton, had a gig for years in Cleveland at i think at a place called the "Agora". he was solo. he still might do the show. and i could b wrong about the Agora but not Cleveland


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

There were some bands that absolutely had to be seen 'LIVE' to be fully appreciated, Humble Pie was one of them (Rory Gallagher was another). Their studio albums were so-so, a little disappointing, but put them in front of a crowd and let them rip and they were a different band. The energy level was always 100% (and more if possible). Marriott was always happier on stage than in the studio.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------

